# Could it be a girl? Nub gender guess please :)



## Baxmummy

I had my scan and at 13.1 and although i dont want to find out the gender i really would appriciate some guesses at the nub :) thank you in advance x
 



Attached Files:







baby no 2.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 139


----------



## mrswhitetobe

I reckon that's a girl :).


----------



## Baby321

I guess boy x


----------



## babers

girly nub for sure.


----------



## JasperJoe

girl x


----------



## destynibaby

girl


----------



## pinkribbon

Girl :)


----------



## hannahhlove

I think girl!


----------



## glitterfly

Defo girl! Looks just like my girls nub .

Xx


----------



## Baxmummy

Really do you have a scan to lOok at? :)


----------



## WantsALittle1

I'd say boy, as the nub is angled upward from the spine. The split/fork at the end isn't the best thing to judge by since both girl and boy nubs can have 'em. IMO based on the angle of the dangle, that looks boyish...


----------



## charlie15

I think boy because of the angle of the dangle but the skull looks girly so not sure


----------



## kaylajade.x

I think :blue:
x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Hmmmm i'm really undecided. Though I hear a forked nub usually means girly, that is in no way in line or down with the spine, its very much up so i'd be inclined to say boy.....

I'll lean towards :blue: though :flow:


----------



## Baxmummy

Thank you ladies.. from looking on here at confirmed girl nubs it looks very girly its just the angle thats the questioning bit?! maybe there just curled up a little too much to keep me guessing little monkey :baby:


----------



## WantsALittle1

Baxmummy said:


> Thank you ladies.. from looking on here at confirmed girl nubs it looks very girly its just the angle thats the questioning bit?! maybe there just curled up a little too much to keep me guessing little monkey :baby:

For those who say girly, what is the explanation? My knowledge of nub theory says that it's *only* the angle that matters, and that lil nub is pointing toward the sky! :) If it's forking, remember that both :blue: and :pink: nubs can be forked: https://www.ingender.com/cs/forums/t/26426.aspx

xo


----------



## Baxmummy

Iv had two friends who had scans with a real vertical nub much more than my scan and they were both girls when born so the angle to me isn't necessarily the bit to be concerned about I was curious as to the shape. My little boys 13 week scam showed very similar angle nub but was a mushroom.. Clearly a head on the end :)


----------



## Ladybugbaba

Little girly I think :pink:


----------



## honey915

I'd say boy as it's pointing upwards x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I think boy, if you adjust baby to be positioned straight on its back the nub is pointing up a bit xx


----------



## sugarplumx

I say girl :)


----------



## Baxmummy

Thanks guys I guess with such a split only time will tell :)


----------



## honey915

When is your 20wk scan hun? Mine is on Weds... I am soooo excited!! Want a girl sooo badly xx


----------



## Baxmummy

Not for 4 weeks yet but we are not going to find out anyway as long as they are healthy after all that pushing I runt mind what it is :)


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Girl!!! X


----------



## honey915

Aww I find out tomorrow!! Sooo nervous!


----------



## Lucyjo81

I'm guessing boy, i thought that as soon as i looked so going with that :) Good luck with your scan tomorrow! x


----------



## Baxmummy

Ohhh let me know how you get on :)


----------



## LittlePeople

I'd go with Girl! Looks just like my DD's scan :flower:


----------



## Baxmummy

Well 20 week scan revealed nothing... though i saw some round white testicals but not sure lol:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







scan leg.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cypress

Hi everyone - I'm so ignorant, what is a nub and what does it indicate? thanks!


----------



## mummyconfused

What did you end up having?


----------

